# Stad Ootmarsum Traditional Dutch Pipe Tobacco and Gouda Clay Pipe Video



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I recently had the chance to sample some Stad Ootmarsum traditional Dutch heerenbaai tobacco that DubintheDam generously sent me from Amsterdam. I purchased a traditional Dutch gouda clay pipe for this tobacco. I thought some of you might find it interesting as this is a very unusual tobacco.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope to get back over to Amsterdam this summer. Its been a couple years for me but we used to go every year to see my wife's folks. (Native Amsterdamer) I want to be able to like the Dutch tobacco and I even have some of it like Troost, Amphora and an old one called Dowe Egberts which now make only coffee. None of them really do it for me though. Perhaps I am just using the wrong pipe or something. Do you find the traditional dutch clay pipe enhancing the experience? Thanks for the video by the way.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting video John, I really like that pipe! All you're missing is a nice stein of strong ale.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That is a great review. I'm interested in knowing where you got the pipe? I love the clay pipes, I've been dealing with a guy in Europe for mine. His prices are pretty cheap, but shipping is a real hit and SLOW!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Well done John, very educational as well. Much appreciated.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a store that carries Dutch tobacco including these tobaccos mentioned in the video. They even have hard to find european brands like Bells 3 nuns which I would love to try and Dubinthedam raves about. The only set back is shipping costs. Maybe we could get a group buy to offset that though.

http://amsterdam-cigars.com/shop/de...76694443889E8731769&act=category&showcat=2121


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Interesting! I'd love to watch the video but it appears to be blocked here in Germany, where I'm on vacation for a few weeks.

What's the deal with this stuff? I can't find any kind of information on it that is at all comprehensible. Flavour/aroma descriptions don't seem to survive translation very well 

Anyway, I'm off to Maastricht in a couple of days, so maybe I'll see if I can buy some!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Another great video John. First time I've ever actually seen a clay pipe smoked. How was it?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> I'm interested in knowing where you got the pipe?


I got the pipe from the Black Bear Haversack Trading Company (www.black-bear-haversack.com) Their prices are very good plus they charge very little for shipping.



dmgizzo said:


> Well done John, very educational as well. Much appreciated.


Thanks!



sounds7 said:


> They even have hard to find european brands like Bells 3 nuns which I would love to try and Dubinthedam raves about.


Dub is right on this one. He sent me a few tins in the trade and the stuff was terrific.



Garin said:


> Interesting! I'd love to watch the video but it appears to be blocked here in Germany, where I'm on vacation for a few weeks.


Unfortunately, for some reason many videos are blocked only in Germany due to copyright problems with the music. For example, in every other country the music I used (George Winston) is allowed and they simply attach a small link below the video directing the viewer to a location where the song can be purchased. For some reason this must not be allowed in Germany.



owaindav said:


> Another great video John. First time I've ever actually seen a clay pipe smoked. How was it?





sounds7 said:


> Do you find the traditional dutch clay pipe enhancing the experience? Thanks for the video by the way.


It was an interesting experience. The bowl gets quite hot so you have to hold it by the stem. The draw is very, very open compared to any briar I've ever smoked. I can see what others say about the clay not contibuting its own character to the smoke and letting the pure tobacco taste come through. For this reason I think it might enhance the experience when smoking a simple, direct, very mild tobacco like the heerenbaai, but I don't think the difference is significant enough for it to change one's overall reaction to a blend. All in all, I think most people would find the heerenbaai a bit bland unless they like very subtle blends or perhaps very mild straight VAs.

For the most part, I think the thing I enjoyed the most was the trip back in time. I love history and smoking such a pipe did transport me back to the days of yore. I'll continue to smoke it for that reason.

Thanks for taking the time to watch the video and all the nice comments guys!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Another great video John. Nicely done! :tu


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent video. I have always been interested in trying a clay pipe, and some of those hard to find foreign tobaccos.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> I hope to get back over to Amsterdam this summer. Its been a couple years for me but we used to go every year to see my wife's folks. (Native Amsterdamer) I want to be able to like the Dutch tobacco and I even have some of it like Troost, Amphora and an old one called Dowe Egberts which now make only coffee. None of them really do it for me though. Perhaps I am just using the wrong pipe or something. Do you find the traditional dutch clay pipe enhancing the experience? Thanks for the video by the way.


Whenever I get a chance to head up to Amsterdam -- usually about once a year -- I always make the effort to stock up on Three Nuns. Not necessarily Dutch tobacco...but it's available in tins there...so I take advantage of the situation haha.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

CLAY PIPE MAKING - British Pathe


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> CLAY PIPE MAKING - British Pathe


Very cool! Thanks for posting.

Here's a great site for those interested in picking up a clay pipe. This lady's a real artisan and seems to have a very extensive and detailed knowledge of clay pipes. She offers a very wide range of styles and even has a CD called the Art and Archeology of Clay Pipes she's created based on her 30 years of experience with clay pipes. I'm thinking of getting one of her pipes.

Clay Tobacco Pipes


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Savvy said:


> Whenever I get a chance to head up to Amsterdam -- usually about once a year -- I always make the effort to stock up on Three Nuns. Not necessarily Dutch tobacco...but it's available in tins there...so I take advantage of the situation haha.


Lucky devil, I'd love to visit Amsterdam and smoke a pipe with Dub! You should PM him and arrange a meeting for the next time you are there.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Excellent video. I have always been interested in trying a clay pipe, and some of those hard to find foreign tobaccos.


I've tried Capstan, Three Nuns and St. Bruno. All highly recommended if you can get your hands on some.


----------

